# Accesing root account.



## midwaymonkey (Jul 31, 2011)

I Want to access /etc/ttyss , with my root account but i really cant find , how to access it.

i login: root , and then entered password logged in , but when i tried to access , i again got

Permission denied:

* I changed my root password , but it didnt work!
Maybe something else is blocking my access, 
How you can see what account type are you using?


----------



## sossego (Jul 31, 2011)

```
$cat /etc/group
```

Is the user part of wheel?

Have you tried changing the root password again?


----------



## midwaymonkey (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes ive tried to change password .


```
operator:*:root
staff:*:myloginjohn
nogroup:*:65533:
nobody:*:65534:
```


----------



## midwaymonkey (Jul 31, 2011)

I Created one account whit wheel , as its group , another without , i tried all the ways i can but all it sais permission denied , to any account (when i try to acces /etc/ttys) admin , root , john . All accounts i created


----------



## fonz (Jul 31, 2011)

You're not by any chance running in single-user mode?

Fonz


----------



## sossego (Jul 31, 2011)

```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/group,v 1.35 2007/06/11 18:36:39 ceri Exp $
#
wheel:*:0:root,$USER
daemon:*:1:
kmem:*:2:
sys:*:3:
tty:*:4:
operator:*:5:root,$USER
mail:*:6:
bin:*:7:
news:*:8:
man:*:9:
games:*:13:
ftp:*:14:
staff:*:20:
sshd:*:22:
smmsp:*:25:
mailnull:*:26:
guest:*:31:
bind:*:53:
proxy:*:62:
authpf:*:63:
_pflogd:*:64:
_dhcp:*:65:
uucp:*:66:
dialer:*:68:
network:*:69:
audit:*:77:
www:*:80:
nogroup:*:65533:
nobody:*:65534:
$USER:*:1001:
messagebus:*:556:
polkit:*:562:root,$USER
haldaemon:*:560:
avahi:*:558:root,$USER
pulse:*:563:root,$USER
pulse-access:*:564:root,$USER
pulse-rt:*:557:root,$USER
cyrus:*:60:
mysql:*:88:
saned:*:194:
```

The example above from my system shows both root and $USER where I need them.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> ```
> wheel:*:0:root,$USER
> ```


Only needed when you want to su(1)



> ```
> polkit:*:562:root,$USER
> avahi:*:558:root,$USER
> ```


Not needed and root shouldn't be a member.



> ```
> pulse:*:563:root,$USER
> pulse-access:*:564:root,$USER
> pulse-rt:*:557:root,$USER
> ```


Only needed when you actually use pulseaudio (most people don't). Also root shouldn't be a member.


----------



## sossego (Aug 1, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Only needed when you want to su(1)



Of course I want to use su; why would you think otherwise?




			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Not needed and root shouldn't be a member.


Shame on you. I am still building the system from ports. Remember, there are no packages for PowerPC for 9.0 CURRENT. I happen to be the only one who has a repository for other people to use.




			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Only needed when you actually use pulseaudio (most people don't). Also root shouldn't be a member.


 You mean, "The majority of seasoned FreeBSD users refuse to use Pulse Audio due to difficulties and the Linux-centric design of the project."
Again, I'm still building packages and setting up the system.

You would be best informed to tell the OP:



			
				What_SirDice_should_say said:
			
		

> Although sossego has given you an example of his /etc/group file, it is not suggested to have the root account as part of any group unless you are aware of what you are doing.


----------

